# Três Lágrimas - 128 L



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

This is my new project started 3 months ago

Day one cleanning the tank 


























Used Aquasoil Amazonia as substrate leaving the seachem fluorite in the bottom to use as rich substrate, it had a lot of organic matter from the last laoyout.









For the Hemianthus Callitrichoides "cuba" used some Aquasoil Amazonia II powder 









First layout test








Final arragments

















Filled with water



More photos comming soon


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great rocks! I can't wait to see it grown in.


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

looks good. cant wait to see the plants grow in.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Great hardscape! Looking forward to the updates


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Out of curiosity, (porque tres lagrimas?) why '3 tears'?


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

thank you all for the comments

Bert H:

Três lágrimas because (in my opinion) it has 3 main stones and was made in a not very good moment of my life...better days will come has the tank is growing.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

Here are some new photos

Click in the image to see it in larger size

In July:



Today:


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

this looks very promising!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Your hard scape looks pretty awsome man. nice stones!!!:hail:


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

Your hardscaping is superb. Love the way that the foreground plants are filling out. Great tank!


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

really nice hardscape. I'm curious, your stones look very reddish on some surfaces, is that rust? I have a set of nice, similar stones that also appear to be rusty on a few fresh surfaces, especially where split along the grain of the stone, and I'm hesitant to use them without a little more research. can you post a close up of one of the stones?

thanks!


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

Thank you for all the nice comments 

mellowvision:

The stones really look like they have rust or iron, I don't know geology to say more, but I'm using them for several years without any problem. They are called here chist, in some google surch I found that in their composition there are clay minerals.

some picture of the stones outside of water









More here: http://zeneo.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!5EBC3ACE07C56646!836.entry?&_c02_vws=1

Almost in every category (tank) of my blog, in the first posts of each, you'll find some pictures of the stones.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

had some difficulty to find the proper translation from Portuguese to English of the name of the stone, but I think they are similar to these

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloomsburg_Formation


----------

